# Darsi le calle



## Dulcinea

*Darsi le calle*
Qualcuno ha mai sentito questa espressione?


----------



## infinite sadness

Io no. Ma a che proposito?


----------



## federicoft

Io sì, suppongo sia un'espressione romana o comunque centro-italiana.
Significa autoassolversi in modo più o meno inconscio, convincersi di una verità di comodo per sfuggire a quella reale.


----------



## rocamadour

Mai sentita! 

EDIT: Ho però trovato *dare la calla: **
Dare la calla*. Slang romano che significa accontentare, in maniera  alquanto insoddisfacente ma apparentemente degna, una persona.

[Tratto da questa pagina sul linguaggio giovanile: http://www.arlindo-correia.com/081001.html; cfr. la seconda parte, quella sulle frasi. Non ho però idea di quanto la fonte sia attendibile e non mi convincono molto le varie ipotesi sull'origine... ]


----------



## Necsus

Sì, non ho idea dell'origine dell'espressione, che può essere _dare_ o _darsi_, cioè rivolta ad altri o a se stessi, ma da romano, il significato che le do è convincere/si in qualche modo di una realtà non poi così tanto soddisfacente per non riconoscere/far vedere che soddisfacente non lo è poi così tanto.


----------



## Dulcinea

Grazie mille, mi interessava sapere soprattutto il significato dell'espressione.


----------



## coppergirl

Quest'espressione viene della parola "una calla", che vuole dire una strada in Venezia??

La parola "calla" si usa solo in Venezia oppure dappertutto?

Come `e slang romano, come ha detto rocamadour, `e non di Venezia? Sono due parole differenti? 

Sarei grata per qualsiasi aiuto!!!


----------



## federicoft

Ciao a te.
In veneziano strada si dice "calle" (al plurale "calli"), non "calla". Si usa unicamente a Venezia.

"Calla" è invece una parola dialettale romana, non è correlata con "calle", e significa bugia o menzogna.


----------



## coppergirl

Grazie, federicoft!

Ho sospetto che forse si tratti di due parole diverse. 

Ti ringrazio mille per l'aiuto.


----------



## olaszinho

Nelle Marche mai sentita. La calla è soltanto un fiore per me.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

mai sentita nel Lazio, in Abruzzo, in Toscana o in altre regioni del Centro.... per me è un fiore


----------



## coppergirl

Devo ammettere che ero sorpresa un pò che nella Venezia esistava (esistesse?) una parola specifica per una piccola strada, visto che nella Venezia ci sono invece più dei canali.


----------



## Montesacro

coppergirl said:


> Devo ammettere che ero sorpresa un pò che nella Venezia esistava (esistesse?) una parola specifica per una piccola strada, visto che nella Venezia ci sono invece più dei canali.



Be', coppergirl, se è per questo la toponomastica veneziana è piena di parole "strane", ognuna con un significato ben preciso:
-salizzada
-ruga
-sotoportego
-fondamenta
-riva
etc. etc.

Fine della digressione


----------



## coppergirl

Grazie, montesacro!

Ma come voi italiani conoscete tutte queste parole specifiche per ogni città? Le imparate alla scuola?


----------



## Montesacro

Venezia è un caso particolare, coppergirl 

E no, non si studiano a scuola tutte quelle parole specifiche 

Io motivo per cui le conosco è perché conosco molto bene Venezia.


----------



## Ruminante

Dunque, io da romana ho sentito spesso parlare delle "calle" e mi sono fatta l'idea, giusta o sbagliata non lo so, che l'origine sia l'aggettivo "caldo". Una "calda", cioè una parola che ti riscalda, che ti dà il contentino. Ad esempio: una ragazza si è un po' dimenticata del suo ragazzo, non gli ha dato l'attenzione che lui si aspettava, e inventa delle scuse, tenta di blandirlo, e lui le dice "Che me stai a da' le calle?" o "Ma che me dai le calle?" cioè mi prendi in giro, tenti di rabbonirmi con delle storie "calde".
Darsi le calle, come diceva Necsus, significherebbe quindi "prendersi in giro da soli".
Ciao


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



coppergirl said:


> Devo ammettere che ero un po*'*sorpresa un pò che a nella Venezia esisteva (esistesse?) una parola specifica per una piccola strada, visto che (a nella Venezia) ci sono invece più più che altro dei canali.


 

qualche correzione, cmq nella Venezia vera e propria, a volte definita 'pesce', si gira a piedi o in barca e ci sono molte strade, stradine, piazzette, che però si chiamano calli [plurale di calle], e 



Montesacro said:


> -salizzada
> -ruga
> -sotoportego
> -fondamenta
> -riva
> etc. etc.


 
A Roma, Lazio, Abruzzo, e Centro Italia mai sentito 'calla' col significato di 'balla', né l'espressione 'dare le calle', tra l'altro per un romano sarebbe uno scioglilingua


----------



## Ruminante

Ho trovato delle espressioni romane su Wikipedia, tra cui "m'ha detto 'na calla" (mi ha detto una bugia), ma a mio avviso "bugia" va abbastanza bene qui perchè c'è il verbo “dire”, ma in genere la reputo troppo forte come traduzione, mi soddisfano di piu' le spiegazioni fornite ai _post_ 3, 4 e 5.

Per l’origine della parola, altre espressioni dialettali confermano indirettamente, secondo me, che “calla" deriva da “caldo/a”:

"s'ā sente calla" (si sente sicuro di sè). Si sente a posto, a suo agio, “al calduccio” quasi;

c’è persino una canzone (dei Chicoria) con l’espressione “Gliela manno calla”, cioè, faccio in modo che stia bene… “al caldo”. 
Sarà che a me il caldo piace e lo identifico facilmente con una sensazione di benessere (sopporto bene persino quello asfissiante dell’estate romana)
Buon fine settimana.


----------



## coppergirl

Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni!!! Ti ringrazio, vale new, anche per le correzioni! 

Mi piace molto leggere le spiegazioni utilissime!


----------

